#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Προβληματισμοί Ελαστικής Ανελαστικής συμπεριφοράς.

## seismic

Καταρχήν σας προτρέπω να διαβάσετε ένα άρθρο μου σε αυτό το φόρουμ, σχετικό με τέσσερα μεγάλα προβλήματα του Ε.Α.Κ προς επίλυση.  http://www.ecivil.gr/t435-topic
Μετά θέλω να σας κάνω και μερικές πρόσθετες ερωτήσεις, και αν θέλετε απαντάτε.
1) ( Τα προεντεταμενα στοιχεια δεν εχουν πλαστιμοτητα, αρα δεν μπορουν να απορροφησουν ενεργεια, αρα σπανε ψαθυρα,αρα -->κατάρρευση. )
Τα υποστυλώματα του ισογείου μιας πολυώροφης κατασκευής στην πραγματικότητα είναι προεντεταμένα διότι δέχονται πολλά φορτία, και από την άλλη υπάρχει η αντίδραση του εδάφους.
Οπότε αν υποθέσουμε ότι τουλάχιστον το ισόγειο είναι άκαμπτο και οι πάνω όροφοι έχουν ελαστικότητα, αμέσως αμέσως και μόνο από αυτόν τον λόγο έχουμε την δημιουργία μηχανισμού ορόφου, και από την άλλη τα υποστυλώματα του ισογείου δεν έχουν ουδεμία πλαστιμότητα.
Ερώτηση. α)
Αν σπάσουν τα υποστυλώματα του ισογείου διότι δεν είναι πλάστιμα ποιος κρατάει τους πλάστιμους πάνω ορόφους?
Τι κάνετε για αυτό το πρόβλημα?
Ερώτηση β) 
Αν το στοιχείο του υποστυλώματος του ισογείου είναι άκαμπτο και η συμβαλλόμενη δοκός του κόμβου είναι ελαστική αυτό δεν μετριάζει στο ήμισυ την αποθήκευση ενέργειας και βοηθάει την δοκό να περάσει σε ανελαστική συμπεριφορά γρηγορότερα από ότι οι άλλοι δοκοί των πάνω ορόφων, διότι στους πάνω ορόφους έχουμε την αποθήκευση σεισμικής ενέργειας και από τα δύο στοιχεία του κόμβου?
Τι κάνετε για αυτό το πρόβλημα?
Ερώτηση γ) Πως σταματάτε τον αναφερθέντα μηχανισμό ορόφου σύμφωνα με τον ΕΑΚ?

Όλα αυτά τα προβλήματα που ανέφερα στο φόρουμ που σας προτρέπω να διαβάσετε, και αυτά που αναφέρω σε αυτήν την ανάρτηση, για να λυθούν μία λύση υπάρχει μόνο. Να χρησιμοποιήσουμε ένα σύστημα το οποίο να έχει την δυνατότητα να ελέγχει τα παραμορφωσιακά  μεγέθει  των κατασκευών ώστε οι κατασκευές να ταλαντώνονται πάντα μέσα στην ελαστική ζώνη μετατόπισης και να μην περνούν ποτέ σε ανελαστικές καταστάσεις.
Αυτά που σας λέω είναι ερευνητική εργασία δική μου, και μία τέτοια εργασία δεν είναι διαφημιστικό προιόν. Είναι εφαρμοσμένη έρευνα, για την οποία ούτε καν πληρώνομαι.
Σας υπενθυμίζω και μία προηγούμενη ανάρτηση για να σας εξηγήσω τον λόγο που έχω αυτή την στάση εδώ μέσα.
Δεν θέλω να σας προσβάλω όπως μου λένε ότι κάνω σε αυτό το φόρουμ.
Το τι θέλω το λέω πάρα κάτω.
(  Η ιστορία της επιστήμης δεν είναι μια συνεχής και γραμμική διαδικασία συσσώρευσης νέων γνώσεων, αλλά αντίθετα σημαδεύεται από σοβαρές ασυνέχειες, τομές και άλματα, που καθιερώθηκαν να λέγονται επιστημονικές επαναστάσεις. Κάθε εποχή έχει τις δικές της επιστημονικές αλήθειες και αυτές εκφράζονται συνολικά με τη λέξη παράδειγμα€?. Κάθε ιστορική περίοδος λοιπόν έχει το δικό της παράδειγμα€?, τις δικές της επιστημονικές θεωρίες. Ακόμα και αν πάψουν να ισχύουν στο μέλλον, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπήρξαν αληθινές, αφού, όταν αυτές διατυπώθηκαν, μπορούσαν να απαντήσουν στα ερωτήματα που έθεταν οι επιστήμονες της εποχής. Αρκεί όμως ένα αναπάντητο ερώτημα για να καταρριφθεί μια συγκεκριμένη θεωρία για χάρη κάποιας καινούριας. Η νέα θεωρία γίνεται, τότε, ανώτερη, γιατί μπορεί να απαντάει στο ερώτημα που δεν μπορούσε να απαντήσει η προηγούμενη, να εξηγεί μεγαλύτερο αριθμό φαινομένων και να διατυπώνει ακριβέστερες προβλέψεις.
Μια νέα θεωρία πατάει με το ένα πόδι στη συσσωρευμένη γνώση, αλλά με το άλλο δίνει μια κλωτσιά και αλλάζει ότι ίσχυε μέχρι κείνη τη στιγμή. Φαίνεται πως η επιστημονική πρόοδος (όπως κάθε πρόοδος εξάλλου) είναι περισσότερο το προϊόν μιας ρήξης με την παράδοση παρά η συνέχειά της.)

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Δεν τηρείς τις υποσχέσεις σου!

Μόλις προ 16 ημερών έγραψες (βλ. ΕΔΩ):
"Όπως είπα πάρα πάνω το ταγκό θέλει δύο. Η μη θετική συμμετοχή σας στις  ερωτήσεις μου με κάνει να αισθάνομαι ξένο σώμα. Ένας που παίρνει ένα  πτυχίο απλά παίρνει ένα εισιτήριο για την επιστήμη.
Επιστήμονας είναι αυτός που ειδικεύεται στον κλάδο του και τον εξελίσσει.
Δεν βλέπω εδώ μέσα να έχετε τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις και την απαιτούμενη  όρεξη να ασχοληθείτε συνεργατικά μαζί μου σε μια εποικοδομητική  επιστημονική συζήτηση.
* Θεωρώ περιττό να γράφω πια σε αυτό το φόρουμ.*"

Αν τυχόν ανακαλέσεις και επιθυμείς να γράφεις στο φόρουμ αυτό θα πρέπει να ακολουθείς τους κανόνες του. Το αυτό ισχύει για όλους και δεν θα αποτελείς εξαίρεση.
Βασικός κανόνας λοιπόν είναι να μην είσαι προσβλητικός.
Όταν γράφεις "Δεν βλέπω εδώ μέσα να έχετε τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις" προσβάλεις ΟΛΟΥΣ τους μηχανικούς που συμμετέχουν στο φόρουμ. Ένα φόρουμ που δεν σου αρνήθηκε ποτέ το βήμα να παρουσιάσεις την ερευνητική σου εργασία και τις ιδέες σου.

Όλα όμως έχουν ένα όριο το οποίο το έχεις ξεπεράσει προ πολλού.
Θεωρούμε ότι θα έπρεπε να ζητήσεις δημοσίως *συγγνώμη* απ' όλους τους συναδέλφους μηχανικούς που συμμετέχουν στο φόρουμ και να συνεχίσεις τις δημοσιεύσεις σου σε άλλα φόρουμ που θα είναι πιο ανεχτικά στις προσβολές σου ή εκεί που θα βρεις ανταπόκριση στις εκκλήσεις σου για συζήτηση από περισσότερο "ορεξάτους" μηχανικούς.

----------

